# Train Your Dog Month CHALLENGE!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds fun!! Here are my pics of Branna doing shake/paw.  

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Wish I could join in the fun, but I already have that book and have trained all the tricks in it


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Sounds fun!! Here are my pics of Branna doing shake/paw.
> 
> View attachment 117154
> 
> ...


GREAT shots! I need to take lessons from you on training and taking photos at the same time LOL. Thanks for entering!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

DreamAgility said:


> Wish I could join in the fun, but I already have that book and have trained all the tricks in it


Wow that's quite a feat! If you'd like to play, you could pick an alternative dog book in the same price range as your prize if you win


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*We just came in from getting SOAKED in the freezing rain. I asked Chagall to "wave" good-bye to the winter weather because I'm sick of it already! *:smow:


----------



## Chauce419 (Dec 31, 2013)

What a great thread! We could use new tricks






Chaucer giving Paw!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sookster said:


> GREAT shots! I need to take lessons from you on training and taking photos at the same time LOL. Thanks for entering!


Thank you. I have to say it's not easy especially with the iPhone lol. But the more you do it the easier it gets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> *We just came in from getting SOAKED in the freezing rain. I asked Chagall to "wave" good-bye to the winter weather because I'm sick of it already! *:smow:


Lol that's is so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

This is a great contest! Looking forward to seeing if I can get Chell to do the tricks!

This photo is of Chell doing Paw. The towel is because it's the *only* time she'll do that... I've tried while not holding the towel and she just looks at me like I'm nuts. "Why would you ask for my paw if you aren't going to wipe it with the towel you silly human!" Strangely enough tho "Paw" means right paw and "Other Paw" means left... her decision! She kept giving me right paw with Paw so I had to add a second command for the left one


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*Week 2 challenge!*

This week's challenge is "roll over" or "show your belly". Advanced dogs can add holding a blanket in their mouth while rolling to change this trick to "cover up". 

Can't wait to see your entries!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zOMohELi9CA


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

We have this book! It's pretty fun so I think it'll make a nice prize!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the book suggestion - it was available on Kindle so I nabbed it - it will be a great way to keep some light hearted fun in with the agility training!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so I know it looks like she is just being lazy, but I swear I asked her to roll over. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Here were my last week entries - 




And here are this weeks entries. First is Lucy, obviously performing the "show me your belly" but she is also adept at the rollover...


Any my dear old retriever has had years of being a champeeeeeen rollover king. just as a previous poster said, i know he's just looking lazy, but he rolled over, honest! 


Rebecca


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

What day of the week do the challenges get announced? Is there a website or something where one can view all of the entries? Can you clarify, I understand it's up to 2 entries per week, but do they have to be different dogs or can it be two entries from the same dog?

Thanks!

Rebecca


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*WEEK 3 Challenge!*

I'm a week behind because of technical difficulties. I am extending the contest by 1 week, so the final challenge will be posted on the 29th and entries will be taken until the 5th of February. 

This week's challenge is "crawl" or "army crawl" or, as I call it, "sneaky sneaky". The dog crawls along the floor on their belly, a neat trick that's very simple to teach. 

I did an instagram video for this trick which I can't figure out how to embed here, but here is a link to the video: Instagram

Good luck! 




pgr8dnlvr said:


> What day of the week do the challenges get announced? Is there a website or something where one can view all of the entries? Can you clarify, I understand it's up to 2 entries per week, but do they have to be different dogs or can it be two entries from the same dog?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rebecca


Challenges are posted on Wednesdays. Over the next week, I will be posting all submitted entries on facebook in this album: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741830.217660661665871&type=1&l=e2a9bae3ce. If you are on facebook, I would love if you would tag yourself in the photos of your dog! This will help consolidate entries since I am taking entries from three different venues (facebook, instagram, and poodleforum). The two entries can be of the same dog, but should be different. For example, you can take pictures at different stages of your training process, of the dog doing the task a different way (like for paw, it could be two photos, one of the right and one of the left paw), or two different dogs.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Lucy's in the early stages of learning this one. She pretty much got the idea after one 10 minute session, but we have to work on getting her to do it longer and without close prompts... Fun!



Sheesh.... trying so hard to remember when I was teaching this one to my golden boy. Musta been 13 years ago... wow...


Rebecca


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This Training Challenge is such _fun!!_ Just tried to teach Chagall "crawl." (With Rod Stewart playing in background. I know _I'd_ crawl to him!!):love2: Hard to use my iPod to video while he does it. But, this is our maiden effort!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG, that video of Chagall is just too cute!!!


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

I love love love Chagall!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*Final Week!!!*

It's finally the last week in the Training Challenge! This week you can choose from two different behaviors, or you can enter with both of them! The behaviors are "weave" (which can be done through your legs or with weave poles) and "boing". 

Here is a link to the video demonstrating this week's challenges: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=528052683959999&set=vb.217660661665871&type=3&theater

Thanks to everyone who has entered so far, and I hope to see lots more entries to come! Remember, our goal is to get 50 total entries. We are close, with about 30 right now, so SHARE! 

If you are interested in continuing your weekly training, and you are on facebook, I'd recommend checking out this facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/225637487618843/?ref=br_tf. It's a "52 Weeks" challenge for trick training!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Born to "boing"! *:bounce:


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Great job everyone! I've been entering on instagram. Jem's been doing great, Jewel's loosing steam as the weeks go on. For crawl she just flopped over on her side and ignored me! lol


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*Last chance!*

All entries for the Train Your Dog Month challenge are due by tomorrow! Get your entries in ASAP! 










You can view all submitted entires in THIS facebook album.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is Sam doing "weave"


And Lucy's turn!


Rebecca


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Snippet of a wild weave training session with wild but willing mpoo!*


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks great! It saddens me but I'm going to have to withdraw this late in the contest. I've been sick all week and have done no training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Snippet of a wild weave training session with wild but willing mpoo!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how enthusiastic Chagall is! He's so cute! Makes me want a silver mini poo. 



KristaLynn said:


> Looks great! It saddens me but I'm going to have to withdraw this late in the contest. I've been sick all week and have done no training.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hope you get to feeling better! All your previous entries will still be entered in the drawing so no worries


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks! I went to the ER yesterday and am starting to feel better. Jem has been trying so hard to be a good girl but I can tell she misses all her normal playing and training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Slow motion weaving - YouTube

Panda weaving in slow mo

Panda weaving - YouTube

And normal speed


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've gone through this thread and am so impressed. What cool tricks! I am not joining in because I need to pick my own things to teach right now. Because of some family stuff, I slacked off a bit with these pups so am playing catch up right now. They need to learn to stay back from the front door when it's opened and to sit/stay and a bunch of other stuff. The fun thing I'm working on now is pivoting. So, if I had gotten more of these things under my belt before, I could take the time to do what you guys are doing. So, first things first. Then onto some of those fun tricks later. And I don't spend all day training my dogs. I have a double life. lol. But I sure do enjoy your successes...very cool and fun.

Actually, the Chihuahuas know a few tricks like high five and crawl...stuff like that. But not the Poodles yet.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone know who the winner was? Don't think I've seen it announced?

Rebecca


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

No but I would be up for more of this kind of thing


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*We have a winner!*

Hello everyone! Thanks again to all who participated. As you know, this contest was expanded to include facebook followers of my training page (www.facebook.com/athensunleashed) as well as my followers on instagram. I didn't quite get 50 entries, but decided to go ahead and hold the drawing anyway. 

Our winner was our very own "pgr8dnlvr", who entered a total of 7 times (the highest number of entries)! The winner was chosen using a random generator and a screenshot of the result is attached. 










For anyone interested, there is a facebook group called "52 weeks of tricks" located here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/225637487618843/ that may serve as good motivation for anyone wanting to continue their trick training!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Panda said:


> No but I would be up for more of this kind of thing


I think it would be cool to make this a monthly thing! Unfortunately, I can't afford to give a prize every month.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:whoo:CONGRATULATIONS, *pgr8dnlvr!*! It sure was a fun contest!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sookster said:


> *I think it would be cool to make this a monthly thing! *Unfortunately, I can't afford to give a prize every month.


It would be GREAT fun!! And we don't need "prizes," the training challenge _itself_ is fun, IMO!!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> It would be GREAT fun!! And we don't need "prizes," the training challenge _itself_ is fun, IMO!!


I'd like to see more participation on the forum. Think it would be better to post in the regular "poodle talk" thread where it may get more views?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sookster said:


> I'd like to see more participation on the forum. Think it would be better to post in the regular "poodle talk" thread where it may get more views?


I too would_ love _to see more members participate! It may be worth a shot posting in the "Poodle Talk" section. I meant earlier to say *THANK YOU* _so much_ for running the competition!! You motivated me to do some fun new things with Chagall. He was happy about that, me too! So we BOTH thank you!!:adore:


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

THANKYOU so much!!! This was one of the highlights of our family life right now, I HONESLY know that the memory of participating will last us a lifetime! Rachel and I looked so forward to seeing what the challenges were and then working to not only complete them but get some half decent photos! I know the dogs enjoyed every extra moment of attention too!

THANKS!!

Rebecca


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Sookster said:


> I think it would be cool to make this a monthly thing! Unfortunately, I can't afford to give a prize every month.


We could make it a revolving thing maybe? For instance if you don't mind running the challenges perhaps the winner of the last contest could purchase a prize for the next one? 

We could set a price limit on the prize and then just send a nice "poodle theme" surprise in the mail to the next winner? Kinda like a "pay it forward" initiative?

I don't have a lot of money and we have to bear in mind shipping will have to be paid as well, but Rachel and I could find some kind of poodle prize worth about $15 (more or less)? I wish I could do more, but I just don't think I can at the moment. 

If people want to do it, I'm game?...

Rebecca


----------

